# Scarlet Badis (Dario Darios) breeding



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

Ohh congrats! Can you put up some full tank shots of what your tank looks like with 2 dozen scarlet badis?


----------



## small_fry_keeper (Nov 14, 2010)

Where did you get them from ?


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

Top=male, right=male, middle looks like female. All look juvenile
There is an article over here: http://www.cvaquarium.org/Newsletter/badis.html

I've had offspring e few times, but all were 'sidekicks', at the moment I too have juveniles, 2m/1f and I 'll setup a breeding tank for them.

Some of my (former) dario's









Female









young one









more young









with mom

more pics (if interested)

I hope this topic will provide tips & tricks for breeding these little gems.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

OoglyBoogly said:


> Ohh congrats! Can you put up some full tank shots of what your tank looks like with 2 dozen scarlet badis?


Lol i think this is the most ive seen out at the same time. These seemed to be begging for food. They usually creep all over the tank under the uuapes and the porto velho. Ill try though.



small_fry_keeper said:


> Where did you get them from ?


I got them from msjinkzd over at aquariacentral. She seems to be out of them atm.http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/member.php?u=66215​


Asgard said:


> Top=male, right=male, middle looks like female. All look juvenile
> There is an article over here: http://www.cvaquarium.org/Newsletter/badis.html
> 
> I've had offspring e few times, but all were 'sidekicks', at the moment I too have juveniles, 2m/1f and I 'll setup a breeding tank for them.
> ...


NICE!! I have read that article before, ill read it again since i actually have some darios in hand this time. I also have another dario that looks fat like the one in the article, so im hoping that it is a she

how big is their breeding tank?


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

xJaypex said:


> how big is their breeding tank?


I'm not sure yet, I've 2 options, a small 40*25*20cm 20L tank and a 70*20*25 35L tank, both hold fish at the moment. 
The smaller tank is a display tank in the living room with Heterandria formosa & Cambarellus texanus crayfish. 
The other holds overwintering Macropodus occellatus & Aphanius mento. In late spring most of the fish will move outside. I'm hoping to find some more dario's (females!) before spring. 
If I have just one female I'll probably use the smaller tank, otherwise I'll place a group in the bigger tank, see what give the best results. Maybe even a try outside in summer.

My tanks and pond (well.. sort of), Dutch forum


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

I just picked up the last two from a LFS... One is definitely a male but he looks like he just came back from a gauntlet. The other one is a little bigger but doesn't have anywhere near as much color. I don't see any stripes on your female pics so I'm wondering if I have 2 males with one of them just lacking in striking colors...

The drab colored one is slightly bigger than the has color:


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

The female looks good though I've never seen any so striped.
Either the male hasn't seen any food in a long time, is sick (worms) or he doesn't eat for some other reason. Anyway the poor guy is in a terrible condition, I hope he makes it.

btw nice tank!


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Asgard I see you have your Darios in with some RCS. How has that experience gone for you? Are the darios small enough to get along well with a breeding colony of RCS?


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

@Navigarden, Yes, the dario's will probably eat some shrimplets, but not enough (if you have enough hiding places for the shrimps) to have impact on the shrimp population.
There is a (not so well seen) problem however, D. dario don't protect their eggs once layed, so shrimps do eat dario eggs, if you're planning on breeding with the dario's, don't add shrimp, it will affect dario breeding results in a bad way.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

btw, this is my dario tank,a Rekord60 (60*30*30) 54L 
Technics: 15W, 6000K Sera brilliant daylaight lamp, AquaFlow 200 filter, no heater, BioCO2
Live stock: Red ramshorn snails, RCS, Amano shrimp, mini amano, C. gracilirostris, P. gelius, D. dario, H. jerdoni, Stiphodon sp. leftovers: D. margaritatus, A. normanni, overwintering: T. albonubes (I keep them outside, but we had 2 winters 0f -5C to -20C for months, so playing save this time)
Plants: JavaFern (narrow leaf & sp. 'Trident'), Crypt, (don't know which one), Lomariopsis lineata, Limnobium laevigatum, F. fontanus, Xmass moss, Valisneria 'nana'.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

Got myself also some specimens of another dario species: Dario sp. "Bangladesh" c.q. Dario sp. "Jaintia hills". Lucky me 










more about them in this topic Dario sp. "Bangladesh" c.q. Dario sp. "Jaintia hills"


----------



## ExtraInvertEd (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Asgard,
I'm curious to hear more about your impressions on those low breeding order Cardinia Gracilirostris shrimp. I'm reading so many conflicting accounts about their behavior in a planted tank and with other shrimp, so please confide in us all you can about them. A photo in your tank would be wonderful to see as I don't trust most of the color enhanced shrimp photos around the internet.
Thanks, Ed


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Asgard- FANTASTIC tank! Dig it. I love those Darios. Just recently discovered them. I don't know if they have a place in my tank though; may need to redo my little one.

Matt


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

@ExtraInvertEd, The Rednose behave like any other shrimp. Word is that they swim more then other species, but my RCS swim just as much. Swimming has a lot to do with what kind of fish are present. 
This is a dario topic (and not even mine) so pics of the shrimp can be found in my topic on a Dutch forum 

@Gookis, Thanks! more of my tanks, see link above.


----------

